# Filter review: Marineland C-360 canister



## JennaH (Sep 28, 2009)

almost forgot- these guys approve too!


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Perhaps posting some comments here would help this section.

http://www.aquareview.net/p/3247/Marineland_Multi-Stage_Canister_Filter_C360.html#


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

Wow, other than the color and the release system on top (ours is only one toggle for shutoff/remove), that thing is identical to my Sunsun


----------

